# what lights use MagicShine standard plug ?



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

all my lights seem to have different plugs. but other people seem to be able to interchange chargers and batteries from different lights no problem. it would be nice to know ahead of time which lights use standard plugs this way i could save money on battery upgrade / replacements instead of paying hundreds for proprietary batteries which is just silly.

so what light makers actually use magicshine plug ?

also, if my Dosun battery fails, will i be able to purchase the lighthead-side connector to convert the Dosun for use with MagicShine batteries ?

is there any other standard in battery plugs other than MagicShine ?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Only ones that I know are:

Gemini
Gloworm
MagicShine

I'm sure many "Chinese" lights are compatible.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The better question would of been; "Which bike lights _aren't compatible_ with the Magicshine type connectors"? Not sure anyone has bothered with that short list. Best way to go about finding the answer is to contact the manufacturer that you are considering buying from and ask them about the compatibility issue.

On the other hand most of the Chinese made lamps/batteries are MS compatible although on occasion you will get the odd-ball using a different set-up. Even with compatible set-ups, some work better than others.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

magicshine connectors aren't proprietary, they're standard off-the-shelf 5.5x2.1mm dc connectors. They're inexpensive and ubiquitous, which makes them a popular choice for 2s2p battery packs and light connectors.


----------



## 6ix (Sep 12, 2013)

androgen said:


> Cat tell me - if Chinese Engineering is so superior how come half a billion ( that's a Billion with a B, Cat ) Chinese people living in China can't even speak Chinese ?
> 
> the last time China invented anything ( Compass, Gunpowder ) was thousands of years ago.


We've got a real problem now Androgen. Oral medication is just not strong enough. How do we fit the IV bag to the bike? Scrap that. The brand new hydration pack will do. Just throw out the water bladder.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Andro, you started a good thread here and now this post? Cat said nothing about superiority of Chinese engineering in his post you quoted. He said nothing about anyone preferring American engineering being a moron. Your post contributed absolutely nothing to what could be a useful thread for those looking for system compatibility.



androgen said:


> Cat tell me - if Chinese Engineering is so superior how come half a billion ( that's a Billion with a B, Cat ) Chinese people living in China can't even speak Chinese ?
> 
> Poor little America - first with the Atom Bomb, AC electricity, Transistor, the Microchip, the Internet, GPS navigation, Stealth Aircraft, NASA, Windows, iPhone, Android, Tesla Motors, Google, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not sure why you are going after Cat-man-do like that Androgen. Anyway, at this point with the high price of proprietary batteries, I am not totally against going to one single plug and having batteries that would work with any brand light head. I know it won't happen though.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

mrbubbles said:


> magicshine connectors aren't proprietary, they're standard off-the-shelf 5.5x2.1mm dc connectors. They're inexpensive and ubiquitous, which makes them a popular choice for 2s2p battery packs and light connectors.


Does anyone makes adapters than can simply plug I to existing battery packs and convert the connector to the light you are trying to use?? That would be cool if it could work and be waterproof as well. For example switch from a std lupine battery connector to a magicshine to use lupine batteries with the magicshine light.


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

androgen said:


> Cat tell me - if Chinese Engineering is so superior how come half a billion ( that's a Billion with a B, Cat ) Chinese people living in China can't even speak Chinese ?
> 
> Poor little America - first with the Atom Bomb, AC electricity, Transistor, the Microchip, the Internet, GPS navigation, Stealth Aircraft, NASA, Windows, iPhone, Android, Tesla Motors, Google, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter ...
> 
> ...


Is someone off their meds?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

androgen said:


> Cat tell me - if Chinese Engineering is so superior how come half a billion ( that's a Billion with a B, Cat ) Chinese people living in China can't even speak Chinese ?
> 
> Poor little America - first with the Atom Bomb, AC electricity, Transistor, the Microchip, the Internet, GPS navigation, Stealth Aircraft, NASA, Windows, iPhone, Android, Tesla Motors, Google, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter ...
> 
> ...


:yawn:...been one of those days huh?


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Cat's statement was pure fact. The majority of Li-Ion powered bike lights with external battery packs use "Magic Shine style" connetors. As also noted, it is an extremely common connector for DC powered devices that use wall wort style adapters. Within an arm's reach of me are my router, network switch, and small linux based video player that all use that exact same connector (yes I tested them with a MS style extension cable).

It probably IS far easier to list brands that use some other connector, than list all the ones that use the MS type connector. I'll start.

Previous models of Xeccon lights used the MS type connectors. Some of their latest 2013 models use a different, Square connector. Lenorad noted that, going forward all models will move to the square connector. The actual DC connection looks the same, but the plastic barrel surrounding it is square. It is unclear if the standard round connector will fit in that square hole, but if it does, I suspect it will be less secure, and more prone to water infiltration. Xeccon does have old style to new style adaptors.

The SolarStorms use a slightly different style connector. While it is plug compatable with MS, it is (in my opinion) superior. It includes an O-ring on the male end, and an external screw on cap that joins the male & female parts together. The combination make the connection more weatherproof. I often do not do up that external cap, and it works just fine.

Lupine is a different connector. It appears to be based a connector fairly commonly used in electronics. The "electronics" versions are not waterproof.

The Light & Motion packs seem to have a 4 (or is it 5?) pin connector. I suspect the lights are incompatable with MS style batteries. They appear to be based on a 3S1P & 3S2P design (as opposed to the MS type 2S2P).

The Shadow BL-20 uses a 2 pin screw together connector. I think I have garden lighting with that same very weather resistant connector.

As you know, many of the self-contained lights are using mini-USB or micro-USB connectors for charging. Personally I don't think those connectors are durable enough to withstand long term usage. The micro is reported to be more resistant to breakdown than the Mini.

Andro, I didn't see a close up of the Dosun plug in any of your postings or videos. I had to spend a bit of time searching the net for one. Is this a picture of the Dosun connector?

I think in most cases you may have to cobble together your own adapter to non-standard connections. The problem may be finding a source for that connector. If an extension cable for your "other style" lights is available, it would be fairly simple to cut and splice of an inexpensive MS type extension cable and "other style" extension together.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just another reason Androgen should be banned from MTBR. Off topic as all hell.

Oh and so you can't say my post is off topic, I'll answer the question. Buy a bunch of Magicshine extension cables, cut the connectors, get out your soldering gun and make all your lights/batteries/chargers compatible. There.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

cue003 said:


> Does anyone makes adapters than can simply plug I to existing battery packs and convert the connector to the light you are trying to use?? That would be cool if it could work and be waterproof as well. For example switch from a std lupine battery connector to a magicshine to use lupine batteries with the magicshine light.


that would be nice ! if i could adapt a MS battery for use with L&M that would save tons of $$$.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Ian_C said:


> Andro, I didn't see a close up of the Dosun plug in any of your postings or videos. I had to spend a bit of time searching the net for one. Is this a picture of the Dosun connector?


yes i think so. i remember that picture from when i was in research stage with the Dosun and as far as i remember that is the connector.

with Dosun however you only plug it in once. you use a separate plug to charge the battery. the connector pictured goes to the light head while a standard DC plug goes to the AC adapter, and is covered by a rubber flap.

the Dosun doesn't include a "charger" instead the charger electronics are integrated into battery, and the wall wart is just a 9 volt AC adapter.

i think this is an interesting approach. you could potentially tape the connection permanently with duct tape making it more secure, and use the other port to charge. the other port could be protected electronically and might not even need any waterproofing.

in practice though it doesn't seem to shut off - just keeps charging even after the battery is full.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Ian_C said:


> I think in most cases you may have to cobble together your own adapter to non-standard connections. The problem may be finding a source for that connector. If an extension cable for your "other style" lights is available, it would be fairly simple to cut and splice of an inexpensive MS type extension cable and "other style" extension together.


so maybe that's the real reason L&M lights don't include an extension cable ! smart.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

fightnut said:


> Just another reason Androgen should be banned from MTBR. Off topic as all hell.
> 
> Oh and so you can't say my post is off topic, I'll answer the question. Buy a bunch of Magicshine extension cables, cut the connectors, get out your soldering gun and make all your lights/batteries/chargers compatible. There.


When you make one of these connectors, how do you make it so it doesn't break when it's bent? Do you put something stiff, like a toothpick, next to solder joint, and then heat shrink the entire joint? Or is there some other method?

Magishine Compatible Lights:

Clone of the Magicshine 872: exact fit 
D99: compatible but is not a secure fit (see d99 thread for pictures)

Batteries:
Xeccon $50 6-cell MTBR special (bought last spring). This came with the standard magicshine connector. Xeccon has now switched to a square connector, but they may add a free adapter to make it Magicshine compatible.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> *When you make one of these connectors, how do you make it so it doesn't break when it's bent? Do you put something stiff, like a toothpick, next to solder joint, and then heat shrink the entire joint? Or is there some other method?
> *
> Magishine Compatible Lights:
> 
> ...


It's never really easy. I sometimes try to off-set the soldered connections so there is no chance of shorting. Then it might be a good idea to add some liquid insulator ( like plastic dip over the connections and then put heat shrink tubing over the entire area. It may still be a weak spot in the wire though. If so I'll wrap some electrical tape around the area to make it more sturdy. Never had one fail but it's not pretty.

The Xeccon square connectors are quite flexible and do work with the round plugs although not as tight as a seal against weather as the standard round. I do believe there is an adapter available for the round plugs although I've not seen it myself.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Cat


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

I solder one side, tape it up with electrical, solder the other, tape it up again, and heatshrink it. Been doing this for several years now, works fine. I signed up on mtbr for diy lights and now I wouldn't bother cause buying one is so much cheaper and easier. I still diy for dynamo lights though.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah OK, that's similar to what I have done in the past for non-bike-light projects. I thought that may not be good enough for bike applications, but it's worked for you. What about automotive crimp-on butt connectors?

Crimp-On Butt Connectors (10-Pack) : Connectors | RadioShack.com


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

varider said:


> What about automotive crimp-on butt connectors?


Those do not offer much, if any, strain relief for the conductor. If you use them, heatshrink with adhesive lined tubing. It creates a strong splice covering which is good as crimped joints should be prevented from bending. I recommend the adhesive lined tubing for soldered splices too.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> Those do not offer much, if any, strain relief for the conductor. If you use them, heatshrink with adhesive lined tubing. It creates a strong splice covering which is good as crimped joints should be prevented from bending. I recommend the adhesive lined tubing for soldered splices too.


how about take a piece of flexible clear plastic tubing about 1/4" internal diameter, fill it up with flexible silicone caulk, and pull it over the joint ?

just brainstorming here. never tried this. may be a really bad idea for some reason.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

androgen said:


> just brainstorming here. never tried this. may be a really bad idea for some reason.


most of your ideas are bad, like having 1000 lumens of red led rear light plus two secas on a helmet.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Ian_C said:


> As you know, many of the self-contained lights are using mini-USB or micro-USB connectors for charging. Personally I don't think those connectors are durable enough to withstand long term usage. The micro is reported to be more resistant to breakdown than the Mini.


The only advantage of usb connectors are convenient charging without a charger thanks to easily accessible micro and mini usb at offices. Other than that they're full of drawbacks: slow charging, not durable enough for long term use, and internal battery.

18650/26650 cell flashlights as bike lights are way way better than usb charging bike lights.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

i don't like proprietary stuff either. i like open standards myself. but many popular standards are c4ap.

for example i love the XLR audio connector and the BNC RF connector - great connectors ! they were obviously designed by smart people who took performance and reliability seriously.

on the other hand many common connectors have been clearly designed to be low cost with almost no regard for performance. the connectors i think are cheap garbage include RCA connectors, Molex connectors and SATA connectors - all of them ubiquitous.

even between a 6 cell L&M battery and 3 cell the connectors which appear identical actually have different quality. i judge the quality of a connector by the snap / pop it makes when connecting and disconnecting. the 3 cell L&M connector pops so loud when you pull it out it makes you want to plug your ears - but the 6 cell makes only a gentle pop, which means the water seal isn't as tight.

that said both L&M and Dinotte connectors are excellent. NiteRider and Dosun conenctors didn't impress me to say the least. Lupine connector in my opinion is garbage in the same category as Molex.

if the industry adopted the Dinotte connector as standard that would be awesome. it is the perfect connector IMO. with L&M the problem is you must insert it a certain way which is hard in the dark - this is a consequence of L&M having different voltages on different lights and a multi-pin connector design - this is unfortunate, and the reason i prefer Dinotte connector.

you can in theory use your thumb to feel the arrow embossed on the connector to know which way it goes in even in absolute darkness, but let's face it - i would rather have a connector that can go in at any angle. if its pitch black darkness and the battery is deep in your hydration pack and you're wearing gloves it's not going to be pretty trying to figure out which way the L&M connector should go in.

right now L&M have 2sNp and 3sNp batteries on different lights, and in the past they also had Ni-Mh batteries, and you can even still buy a L&M multi-chemistry charger. so i understand how this complicated multi-pin connector arose but i wish they would replace it with a radially symmetrical one.

unfortunately i have never seen a MagicShine connector. the Dinotte connector however is different from the standard DC connectors used in wall warts.

Dinotte also includes an extension cable with their lights, so i'm sure you could order some extension cables from them if you wanted to make some DIY lights.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

androgen said:


> i judge the quality of a connector by the snap / pop it makes when connecting and disconnecting.


yeah, h'okay. very objective. 



androgen said:


> if the industry adopted the Dinotte connector as standard that would be awesome. it is the perfect connector IMO.
> 
> Dinotte also includes an extension cable with their lights, so i'm sure you could order some extension cables from them if you wanted to make some DIY lights.


Dinotte connectors are also 5.5x2.1mm dc connectors.

See here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-light-dinotte-battery-576334.html


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

androgen said:


> but the 6 cell makes only a gentle pop, which means the water seal isn't as tight.


This may be true for the L&M connector but should not be applied to connectors in general. There are many IP67 rated connectors that screw or slide together and use an o-ring in compression to seal. They do not "pop" at all yet are immersion rated to 1 meter.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone confirm if the magicshine plug will match a NiteRider Mini 350 usb? Could I use this extension cord for my Mini 350 USB? Amazon.com: MagicShine Helmet Mount Kit: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The 5.5mm x 2.1mm connector that Magicshine uses is the most common in use for bike lights. However there are several very similar sizes in use.
5.5mm x 2.5mm is also common and the plug will go together with the 2.1mm socket though the connection will be loose. Many low budget clones use this size. Visually it's hard to tell them apart.
There is also a 5.5mm x 1.5mm, 5.5mm x 2.8mm, 5.5mm x 3mm, 5.5mm x 3.3mm, and 5.5mm x 3.8mm.
There is a ridiculous list of similar plugs that are only slightly different from each other.

To get connectors, buying a Y-cable will get you 2 sockets and 1 plug.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

For the record, the Magicshine extension cord doesn't work with a Niterider Minewt Mini 350 USB. The plug on the Niterider is longer than that on the Magicshine, so the Niterider male plug works with the Magicshine female, but it seems that the Magicshine male plug is too short to fully engage with the female receptacle in the Niterider battery. I didn't see any lengths other than 5.5mm in the list above though. Perhaps I could cut the rubber back on the Magicshine male plug to make it longer so it would engage with the Niterider?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

5.5mm is the outside diameter, 2.1 is the pin diameter


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm hoping this thread or another one stays alive and gets updated. I bought a Niterider last night and was not exactly thrilled when I got home and saw it uses a proprietary connector. I thought things like that were relics from the past. It's a good light, but I refuse to be held hostage by a mfr that sells a replacement battery for $150. I'm not going to screw with lithium batteries, I want a high quality aftermarket pack like Hunk Lee sells. I refuse to even consider touching a soldering iron to something that can overheat and blow up in my face.


----------



## nickfit (May 31, 2010)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a backup light to my magicshine mj-872: SingFire SF-607 2 x Cree XM-L T6 2000lm Cool White 4-Mode Bicycle Flashlight - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Reading this thread it seems that these batteries and extension cables should be compatible. Anyone have any experience with pairing Singfire and magicshine batteries and lights?


----------



## hankering (Dec 28, 2014)

*same question*



nickfit said:


> ... Anyone have any experience with pairing Singfire and magicshine batteries and lights?...


Same question


----------

